
Full path length of files - serhat
..on your laptop has
Mean: 80
StdDev: 40
chars. Try it ;)
======
CarolineW
Nope:

    
    
      average = 96.1242
      std_dev = 28.1688
    

So not only wrong, but _way_ wrong.

~~~
serhat
Did you include all files of any kind, not just yours?

~~~
CarolineW
All files?

    
    
        Average = 75.4519
        Std_Dev = 23.5872
    

Still way, way wrong.

Why would you ever think it's 80 and 40?

~~~
serhat
Of course the numbers will be different for others but many systems have a lot
common files. I have linux & windows on my laptop so maybe that's why I have a
high StdDev. Your mean is similar, but StdDev low compared to mine. What do
you have on your laptop?

~~~
CarolineW
So are you saying you never really thought it would be 80 and 40? If so, why
did you ever say it would be?

~~~
serhat
No, I did, it is on my laptop. I was not expecting your level of StdDev.

